# G-Shock VS S-Shock



## xellos99

I bought this S-Shock from China for £5 inc delivery.

I really wanted to believe this was a cleverly made clone, a well studied replica of skill.

Oh dear, I have the watch it looks like. And that is the end of the comparison, it looks very similar and that is all.

The tide and moon chart are for show only and flash annoyingly.

The light was flashing crazy colors at first but appears to have settled for blue.

The crystal is not a crystal, it is plastic lol.

All the materials are clearly totally inferior.

Everything keeps flashing on it, very annoying to look at.

One of the buttons seems to never do anything at all.

There was no box but did have basic paper with instructions.

It tells date, time and has 1 alarm and stopwatch. Nothing else or any other features such as 24 or 12 hour or DST etc.

On the other hand the G-shock was £75, came in a tin and quality is excellent. It has solar battery and RC time keeping.


----------



## RWP

Ahhh well Xellos.....yer takes yer chance :laugh:


----------



## Davey P

xellos99 said:


> I bought this S-Shock from China for £5 inc delivery.


 :swoon:

I still can't work out how they can sell it for a fiver, regardless of the quality. The postage must surely be at least half of that, and by the time they have paid for a working LCD module and all the other parts, and then paid someone to assemble it, where is the profit?

I've got a Casio Riseman in need of a new module, so I might be tempted to buy one of those and transplant the innards...


----------



## xellos99

Davey P said:


> :swoon:
> 
> I still can't work out how they can sell it for a fiver, regardless of the quality. The postage must surely be at least half of that, and by the time they have paid for a working LCD module and all the other parts, and then paid someone to assemble it, where is the profit?
> 
> I've got a Casio Riseman in need of a new module, so I might be tempted to buy one of those and transplant the innards...


 Yes it is a miracle how they post something 6000 miles for pennies it would seem. It would have had to be sorted and handled several times. I can only imagine they have some deal with Royal mail on this end


----------



## The Canon Man

A couple of years back I bid on and won some screen protectors for my daughters Nintendo DS from an ebay seller in China.

I think the bidding closed at 5p.

I paid but didn't expect to ever see anything.

About 3 weeks later they arrived.

The money I spent would hardly cover the envelope, let alone the postage and goods.


----------



## BASHER

Is there a water resistance test to follow?. . . . . . . .!


----------



## xellos99

BASHER said:


> Is there a water resistance test to follow?. . . . . . . .!


 It would almost certainly fail, the S-Shock is all smoke and mirrors. It does not do what it says on the tin at all, it simply looks like a G-Shock to get sales but is in fact tat in disguise lol.

I am however testing time keeping VS the RC watch, in the photo the s-shock is 2 seconds ahead. I looked just now and it is 3 seconds ahead so I am predicting by the time 24 hours has gone it will be several seconds too fast.

If it is stupidly inaccurate then I will likely test it to destruction and photograph it.

Just weighed them. The Casio is over 1/3 heavier


----------



## badgersdad

It's laughably bad. Bless it. God loves a trier.


----------



## xellos99

Accuracy report. Was 2 secs ahead 30 hours ago VS an RC watch. Now 30 secs ahead.

So I think accuracy is about _+12 minutes per month :scared:


----------



## BASHER

Not the best quartz timekeeping then! Even a regular G Shock probably wouldn't lose or gain any more than 3 seconds a month.

 Do you think it would cope with a freezer test?!


----------



## xellos99

BASHER said:


> Not the best quartz timekeeping then! Even a regular G Shock probably wouldn't lose or gain any more than 3 seconds a month.
> 
> Do you think it would cope with a freezer test?!


 Ok, Ok. Some testing will get done I think. that accuracy is no good for me. Some pics to follow soon


----------



## BASHER

xellos99 said:


> Ok, Ok. Some testing will get done I think. that accuracy is no good for me. Some pics to follow soon


 Even better, you could mount it on a plaque, and see how long the battery lasts!


----------

